# Seiko Snk 033



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My latest acquisition arrived this week, a Seiko 5 Sports SNK 033









I particularly like the hands and the silver dial - altogether, a very 'clean'

looking design.

5s are usually a bit small for me but, although this is not a big watch, it's

not a bad size - case 40mm, dial 28mm & 20mm lug spacing.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice one Alan.







I have two of these myself ( black and blue dials ) and find them very comfortable; not too big, and it's something about the hands that really appeals to me









The ONLY thing I'm not too crazy about on these is the crown; it looks and feels like an afterthought - like they were in a hurry to get the watches finished, and took something they had as left-over...







It feels a little "loose" if you know what I mean; not tight and solid, and not typically Seiko. Just my opinion though, and it could be that yours is a lot better. The rest of the watch is very solid!

These are great value for the money









Knut


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I brought one of these from Roy last year, it was a Christmas present for my Dad







He's well happy with it and now wears it more that this







I have to agree, they are great watches for the cash


















BTW no comments about the strap on the Heuer, I know I need to get it sorted for him


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

knuteols said:


> Nice one Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Knut - I hadn't noticed but you're right about the crown - it looks ok but feels slightly fragile - better if it was a screw down  Nevertheless, nice watches and, as you say, great value.

Cheers


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I like this design. The bezel and bracelet on these is a cheeky hommage to the Omega Seamaster Pro.


----------

